# ID needed ( they spawned )



## sselraven (Jun 17, 2007)

Can you guys tell me what kinda fish it is 
Also they have spawned in very large quantity preatty much as my Veja Fenestratum
Thanks for all the help
Here is some pictures


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

I don't know , but congrats on the spawn! :thumb:


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Congrats on the spawn!

I don't know either but I will take a guess if thats ok? I would guess maybe a barred Midas cichlid or maybe a chocolate cichlid. :-?


----------



## sselraven (Jun 17, 2007)

anyone else has an idea what fish it is


----------



## madzarembski (Jul 3, 2008)

How big are they?


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

its not a chocolate. you have any better pics? i was thinking barred midas from the first pic


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

...whoaa...what a "Flock of Fry"... :lol:


----------



## sselraven (Jun 17, 2007)

Its fry approx 500+ right now close to .5 inch 
they are F0 as far as i know bought them on the auction and the guy who sold them told me that they are F0 and they breed approx to 2000 eggs well i can assure you that there is alot of fry unable to count 
i will get better picture


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

The dark colors and bright red eyes screams _Australoheros_ sp. BUT it seems to have an acara like saddle on it's flank.


----------



## sselraven (Jun 17, 2007)

i will get a side picture with my 12mp camera instead of my phone


----------



## sselraven (Jun 17, 2007)

Hopefully this will help


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm gonna go out on a limb here but looks like Amphilophus Amarillo , well kinda anyway.


----------



## sselraven (Jun 17, 2007)

i was thinking that but what happen with the orange yelowish colors ?


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

What do you mean? From what I'm seeing they look yellowish to me.

You know they also resemble A. hogaboomorum as well, little bit closer on the colors perhaps.


----------



## sselraven (Jun 17, 2007)

This looks much closer but that is not it yet
Amphilophus citrinellus
http://www.cichlidae.com/article.php?id=106
Figure #4


----------



## sselraven (Jun 17, 2007)

What you guys think i think my search has ended


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm still leaning towards A. hogaboomorum or A.amarillo. Could be zallosus, but from your picks it looks more like the others.


----------



## sselraven (Jun 17, 2007)

lets get some pictures here


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

here's the link for the A. hogaboomorum. not the best pics but the one of the female is good http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=115

I believe the other two can be found on Jeff Rapps photo gallery.


----------



## madzarembski (Jul 3, 2008)

If I was forced too I guess I'd vote for Amarillo as well. heres a link to a breeding report with pics...
http://www.gcca.net/fom/fom.htm

madzarembski


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

One of the barred midas species, but which one it is you may not quite know.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

to me they look A. labiatus.

LOL, a lot of answers here


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Stupid midas group, they all look the freakin' same! :lol: I'm still gonna stick with A Amarillo.


----------

